

The Ebola Patient Was Sent Home Because of Bad Software - foolrush
http://m.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/10/the-ebola-patient-was-sent-home-because-of-an-electronic-health-record-problem/381087/

======
drallison
Moreover, the diagnosis and treatment the ebola patient received was, at
least, questionable if not obviously wrong. He was diagnosed as having a
virus, but prescribed an antibiotic. Antibiotics are not effective against
viral diseases.

